# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  اطلاعيه ‌سازمان‌ سنجش‌ آموزش‌ كشور درباره:‌ تاريخ‌، نحوه‌ پرينت كارت‌ کنکور

## fateme.tehran

اطلاعیه سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور درباره : تاریخ،نحوه ی پرینت کارت و محل رفع نقص کارت شرکت در آزمون سراسری
http://sanjesh.org/FullStory.aspx?gid=1&id=2071

----------


## likeastatue

پستتون تکراریه خانوم  :Yahoo (1): 
فردا میاد کارت ها :Yahoo (100): 
اخیــــــــــــــــــــش راحت شدیم  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## aliabbasy

کسی نمیدونه زمان برگزاری  کنکور خارج از کشور سال 94کی هست؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------

